# Hello from the High Desert



## HeatherL (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, I am from the High Desert area of Southern CA. I am SO glad to finally have found a forum for mouse breeders ! I currently raise satins and normals in a variety of colors and coat patterns, angora, texel ect...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome,you sound like you have some interesting varieties.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! We'd love to see pictures of your meeces.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

